# jigs



## jfred (Oct 27, 2006)

Two weeks ago academy had Williamson speed jigs for $ 3.50 I bought 40 of them
I know this might be a little late but this is the first time I could post it


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

jfred said:


> Two weeks ago academy had Williamson speed jigs for $ 3.50 I bought 40 of them
> I know this might be a little late but this is the first time I could post it


$3.50 per jig is a great price. Besides, fish can not read price tags.


----------

